# Can I bring external hard drive into the country



## centric (Jul 27, 2011)

Hi all

I will be coming to Dubai to start a new role mid August.

I produce music and Dj in my spare time and wondered if there would be a problem with me bringing over 2 external hard drive which contain my music samples and music files.

I am a little worried they may be confiscated which would bring a premature end to my producer career

Any help would be greatly appreicated


----------



## ash_ak (Jan 22, 2011)

there is normally no customs baggage check here unlike Australia where they are anal about what comes in, just saunter along the customs desk, you are in no big risk of being checked.


----------



## mitchell0417 (Oct 11, 2010)

I brought a 1tb drive in my hand luggage which was xrayed. no probs. why not copy them and leave a set at home then if anything happened at least you'd still have everything.


----------



## indoMLA (Feb 6, 2011)

centric said:


> Hi all
> 
> I will be coming to Dubai to start a new role mid August.
> 
> ...


1. You should not have a problem bringing the drives into Dubai. I have numerous drives here ranging from 500GB to 3TB and have never been questioned. Customs checks are random but most all bags must be screened. The agent (baggage screener) will decide if the want you to open your bags and look further. 

2. Consider using cloud storage for the music and stuff you produce. That way you can access it anywhere and don't need to carry hard drives, thumb drives, cd's, dvd's, etc. with you when someone asks for a sample or demo.

3. You're a DJ, huh? Keep us posted on any of the 'gigs' you get and I think I speak for everyone on Expat forums when I say we expect to be on the guest list for helping you out.  

Good Luck, Boss...


----------



## INFAMOUS (Apr 19, 2011)

I brought 2 hard drives in without an issue...


----------



## Amame (Jan 11, 2011)

i take mine in and out the country all the time when i go back home for vacation.


----------



## centric (Jul 27, 2011)

Thank you all for the responses guest lists all round once I get my first gig


----------



## Gavtek (Aug 23, 2009)

<Something about hidden partition for your adult movie collection which this thread was really about>


----------



## Mr Rossi (May 16, 2009)

Not a problem I've had a portable HD on me every time I've flown. What type of music do you produce? What software?

If you can I'd recommend bringing your own soundcard, controllers, headphones etc. There is only one shop here that caters for this kind of stuff. It's ok but it's not a got a huge range and it's not the cheapest. I brought over my own monitors too but you may want to leave that until you are settled a bit.


----------



## centric (Jul 27, 2011)

Mr Rossi said:


> Not a problem I've had a portable HD on me every time I've flown. What type of music do you produce? What software?
> 
> If you can I'd recommend bringing your own soundcard, controllers, headphones etc. There is only one shop here that caters for this kind of stuff. It's ok but it's not a got a huge range and it's not the cheapest. I brought over my own monitors too but you may want to leave that until you are settled a bit.


I produce deep house using logic I will make sure I bring my headphones and soundcard thanks for the tip


----------



## Mr Rossi (May 16, 2009)

centric said:


> I produce deep house using logic I will make sure I bring my headphones and soundcard thanks for the tip


Cool, anything on soundcloud etc I can hear?

There's a small but decent deep house scene here, mostly centred around 360 which can be a pain as it's not cheap there. That said the promoters/dj's know their stuff. There are semi-frequent nights in Catwalk too that go from deep to tech over the night, a less posey crowd and doesn't break the bank.


----------



## centric (Jul 27, 2011)

Mr Rossi said:


> Not a problem I've had a portable HD on me every time I've flown. What type of music do you produce? What software?
> 
> If you can I'd recommend bringing your own soundcard, controllers, headphones etc. There is only one shop here that caters for this kind of stuff. It's ok but it's not a got a huge range and it's not the cheapest. I brought over my own monitors too but you may want to leave that until you are settled a bit.


I produce deep house using logic I will make sure I bring my headphones and soundcard thanks for the tip


----------



## centric (Jul 27, 2011)

Mr Rossi said:


> Cool, anything on soundcloud etc I can hear?
> 
> There's a small but decent deep house scene here, mostly centred around 360 which can be a pain as it's not cheap there. That said the promoters/dj's know their stuff. There are semi-frequent nights in Catwalk too that go from deep to tech over the night, a less posey crowd and doesn't break the bank.


Try all the w centricmusic which is the label I run and centricmusic in souncloud I produce under the name Pryor


----------



## Mr Rossi (May 16, 2009)

centric said:


> Try all the w centricmusic which is the label I run and centricmusic in souncloud I produce under the name Pryor


Listening to your Moodymanc remix now, spot on stuff!

Btw, some rough demos of mine here - soundcloud.com/mr-rossi


----------



## centric (Jul 27, 2011)

Mr Rossi said:


> Listening to your Moodymanc remix now, spot on stuff!
> 
> Btw, some rough demos of mine here - soundcloud.com/mr-rossi


I really like meadow 

Are styles are very different if your up for it we should work on s collabtarion once I arrive


----------



## CDN2012 (Jun 15, 2011)

Just got in a couple of days ago with a 2tb and a 500gb with no problems at all.


----------

